# Unable to query host name



## mastern200 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have a Linksys WRT54GS router and a WPC54GS card. Since this morning, the internet on my laptop that has the card hasn't been working. I contacted Linksys and they told me to do ipconfig and tell them what it said. When i did it, it says:

Windows IP configuration
AN internal error occured: The request isnt supported.
Please contact Microsoft for further help.
Additional Information: Unable to query host name.

The same thing shows up if i try to ping a site. I have never seen this before and im not sure what is wrong. It was working fine the day before...


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Make sure you have TCP/IP installed. If you do, run this command from a DOS prompt:

netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt

This will reset your IP stack to XP defaults. After this is done, reboot your computer and try pinging 127.0.0.1 or localhost (both are "your" machine.)

If that works, try pinging something like yahoo.com.


----------



## mastern200 (Apr 22, 2006)

OK i did the default and restart the computer. When i tried to ping yahoo and localhost, it said 
Unable to contact IP Driver. error code 2


----------



## mastern200 (Apr 22, 2006)

I did a Hijack This scan...thought it might help maybe....internet still doesnt work since tuesday



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 9:12:26 AM, on 11/23/2006
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
> ...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If there's something wrong in that log, I don't see it. Let's try some repair options before we pursue malware issues.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

For starters, what IP address information are you getting, if any.

Start / Run / CMD
Then IPCONFIG /ALL

If you aren't getting any IP address assigned, you won't connect to the Internet and need to get this resolved.


----------



## mastern200 (Apr 22, 2006)

OK did that and nothing changed


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So you are not getting any IP information?

Is the network adapter enabled?
Is it known to be working?
Can you use a known working network adapter?


----------



## mastern200 (Apr 22, 2006)

No the only thing that is displaying when i do ipconfig is
Windows IP configuration
AN internal error occured: The request isnt supported.
Please contact Microsoft for further help.
Additional Information: Unable to query host name.

It is enabled.
known to be working....before it was, if that is what you mean
i have one internal one and an external one. None of them work. This is the first time this has ever happened. I tried system restoring, and it wouldnt work, no matter what date i picked.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

"known to be working....before it was, if that is what you mean" - Does not necessarily means it is working know. Is this an adapter you can remove and test in another computer?

"have one internal one and an external one." - Internal and External what? Is this additional information now mean that you really have two different network adapters and neither of them works on the same computer. Can you clarify.


----------



## mastern200 (Apr 22, 2006)

1. I can remove it, but i don't have another computer to test it on.
2. I meant network adapters, and yes, none of them seem to be working


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It would have been helpful to know from the start that you actually have two network adapters and neither of them is working.

Is that error the exact error?
Have you scanned for spyware (hopefully you have relatively recently updated software installed for this)
Have you tried all of johnwill's suggestions
What happens if you boot to safe mode with networking support

If you can't access the Internet with programs like IE, Outlook Express, or other web browsers, you may have corrupted Winsock entries.

To take out the old registry entries and put back in the correct ones see:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/ie_tips.htm#winsock_fix

There are registry fixes for both Win98 and XP. Then reboot


----------



## mastern200 (Apr 22, 2006)

That error is the exact error i get when i go to ipconfig.
I have scanned for spyware, viruses, and every possible thing i could think of
I have tried all of his suggestions (appreciate it)
when i reboot in safe mode, it still doesnt work
OK i replaced the registry entries and it still doesnt work


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

Do you have any question marks or exclamation points in device manager? Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling TCP/IP? Are there any errors in the Event Viewer? Are there any services that are set to automatic but haven't started?

Joe


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

To compile what has been learned so far.

1. There are two network adapters and neither one gets an IP address.
2. You have tried the TCP/IP rest
3. You have tried the Winsock registry fix (and rebooted)
4. Both network card show as enabled in the Device Manager
5. You have tried virus and spyware scans
6. You have tried booting to safe mode with networking support

Is all that correct?

Have you tried a repair install?


----------



## mastern200 (Apr 22, 2006)

1. No exclamation points or question marks
2. There are many errors....
3. No services that havent started


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

Any of those errors refer to networking or start showing up around the same time your network stopped working?

Joe


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Maybe it would be good to also provide details to - "2. There are many errors..."

Like many errors to what?
What are the errors?

Also not sure what you mean by "No services that havent started". Is this from safe mode with networking support or normal. And usually there are a lot of servers that haven't started. So again some clarification would be helpful.


----------



## mastern200 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes.
1. Browser unable to retrieve list of servers from the browser master. The data is the error code.
2.Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network for the network card with network address 000F6654A5CA. An operation was attempted on something that isnt a socket. Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the DHCP server
1 and 2 are the most common errors i have
3. The device, \Device\Harddisk0\D, has a bad block
4. Error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk0\D during a paging operation
5. The time service is unable to register for network config. change events. 
6. Tcpip failed to load
7. ICS service terminated with error of specified driver is invalid
8. IPSES services depends on TCI/IP driver which failed to start because a device attached to the system isnt functioning.

There are many errors but not all of them relate to a network. The errors werent exactly in that order. They also repeated many times


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Also not sure what you mean by "No services that havent started". Is this from safe mode with networking support or normal. And usually there are a lot of servers that haven't started. So again some clarification would be helpful.


That was a reply to a post of mine where one of the questions was whether there were services that were set to start automaticallly but hadn't started yet.

Joe


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

For being the most common error, this is the first time you posted "2.Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network for the network card with network address 000F6654A5CA. An operation was attempted on something that isnt a socket. Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the DHCP server"

The most common reason is again, corrupted winsock registry entries. What have you done so far to fix this. Include ALL the details.

-----

Error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk0\D during a paging operation

So you also may have a failing hard drive.

----

You have ICS installed which was not mentioned before. Are you using ICS to get your IP address?

---

Have all these errors just been showing up "Since this morning" when the problems started or did you start having any of them previously.

-----

When do these errors show up?

----

Have you tried the repair install yet as previously suggested?

----

Basically what it comes down to is having the information earlier helps you get a solution earlier. Only getting important information like all these errors after so long, only slows things down for you.


----------



## mastern200 (Apr 22, 2006)

1. I took the registry fixes, deleted the old winsocks, and put in the new one, and restarted the computer. Thats it...I followed exactly the directions that is said on the website
2. I have no idea if i am using ICS
3. How do i preform a repair install?


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

Some of those look pretty serious and some others appear to relate directly to your problem. Notably 6, 7, and 8. It may also be that they're connected to 3 and 4. So, the first thing I think you should do is perform a scandisk (right click on C: > select properties > tools > click the check now button. If it finds lots of errors I recommend you download a utility from the manufacturer of your hard drive to run some tests and if you can't find one from your hard drive manufacturer you can download the ultimate boot CD --> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ and use one the ones on there. The IBM drive fitness test or the powermax utilities are the ones I use.
Once we know the hard drive is ok we can focus on your network which looks like it'll require a reinstall of TCP/IP.

Joe


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You did reinstall TCP/IP as previously suggested?

To do a repair install see:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/windowsxp_tips.htm#repair

And still waiting for an answer to:

Have all these errors just been showing up "Since this morning" when the problems started or did you start having any of them previously.

and

When do these errors show up?


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

I recommend you make sure your hard drive is ok before you do a reinstall or anything else because a failing hard drive will cause the errors to keep coming back as files that worked before all of a sudden stop working for no apparent reason. The idea is that there was a file or two saved on an area of the hard drive that developed errors so the files became corrupt but the operating system doesn't know that area is corrupt yet so it could write other files to that area and ruin some other part of the installation.
Come back after scanning the hard drive and we can help you with a repair install.

Joe


----------



## mastern200 (Apr 22, 2006)

1. The errors have appeared since the day the internet wasnt working. No other time
2. It seems to show up when the computer starts


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So it turns out that you really started having hard drive errors the same time the Internet started failing. This would have been good to know right from the start.

Have you tried any of the previous suggestions regarding testing out the hard drive?


----------



## mastern200 (Apr 22, 2006)

OK i tried the Repair Install and it seems to have worked because i get no more TCP/IP error when i ping my router. I get Destination host unreadable. When i go to network connections, both my internet adapters, it says Wireless Connection Unavailable.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I'm confused. "get Destination host unreadable.".
You can or can't ping your router?
Are you getting a valid IP address?

"both my internet adapters, it says Wireless Connection Unavailable."

Isn't one of your network adapters wired? Do they both say Wireless?


----------



## mastern200 (Apr 22, 2006)

When i ping my router, that is what comes up 4 times

One is internal, but they both say wireless


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Again conflicting information:

"i get no more TCP/IP error when i ping my router"

But then in the sentence "I get Destination host unreadable" is an error !!!

Are you getting an error or not? It's kind of like saying I don't have any problems starting my car. It just doesn't start. 

And again - Are you getting a valid IP address?

Now that we know you have two wireless cards, have you ever tried connecting at another location? It could simply be your wireless router. Have you ever tried a cabled connection? Do you have any encryption on the wireless router?


----------



## mastern200 (Apr 22, 2006)

Before i did Repair Install, when i tried to ping the router it said

Windows IP configuration
AN internal error occurred: The request isn't supported.
Please contact Microsoft for further help.
Additional Information: Unable to query host name.

After i did Repair install, it says 
Destination Host unreachable
Destination Host unreachable
Destination Host unreachable
Destination Host unreachable
Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)

I haven't tried connecting at another location
I haven't tried a cable connection
i do have encryption on the router


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And again for the third time - Are you getting a valid IP address?

Would you want to try a cabled connection to see if the problem is simply with the wireless? Perhaps it is something as simple as the encryption not being configured correctly on the laptop.

Would you consider removing the encryption on the router as a test?


----------



## irievibe (Sep 13, 2007)

I have the same error when I type ipconfig. I don't think I read a solution here, but here's how I broke it. Removing these:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\TcpipCU

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Dhcp

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\LmHosts

Caused me to get that error. Granted my TCP/IP stack was corrupt in the first place (thus why I removed those), who knows where the problem really lies. Repairing TCP/IP did nothing for me. Most likely this is a result of spyware. I'm sure no follow up was posted on this cause the guy did a repair install and was done with it. I mean really, who wants to **** with windows registry!! REINSTALL (repair)


----------



## irievibe (Sep 13, 2007)

oh and no IP.

Pinging gives you Unable to contact IP driver: error 2

Error 2, anyone, anyone.

I broky TCP/IP bad. Winblows networking for you.


----------



## irievibe (Sep 13, 2007)

sounds like repair did work for the original poster, he just had some other issues after the fact. I am stubborn ******* and I will not repair. I WILL NOT I TELL YOU. where is that XP disk anyways


----------



## gelmcp (Sep 19, 2007)

Probably missing your tcpip.sys from c:\windows\system32\drivers. You should see a tcpip6.sys and a tcpip.sys. If not, copy the file from another system (or the CD) and reboot.


----------



## ahoulne (Sep 22, 2007)

The last post I saw mentioned tcpip.sys. That seems to be the culprit. I have a customer that suddenly went offline the other day with the symptoms listed above. The tcpip.sys in both the cache and the drivers directory had a modify date different from what it should have been. I suspect malicious activity, but have not found anything yet. I replaced the file from the windows update backups and after a reboot, all seems good.


----------



## butcherman (Nov 11, 2007)

I had the same problem. I replaced the tcpip.sys file and I can get a valid IP address now. Now my problem is that Internet Explorer won't open any web pages. I can ping them using the command prompt and I can use FireFox to open them but not Internet Eplorer. It just does a time out when I try to view pages.


----------



## dollarbillme (Oct 29, 2007)

Replacing the tcpip.sys worked for me. I had a customer machine with the same error message. It turns out the tcpip.sys in the dllcache and drivers folder had a modified date of about a week prior. Must likely virus or malware related. :up:


----------



## steeltzar (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks for the information guys, i looked in my sys32/drivers file to find a rogue tcpip.sys file but next to it was a tcpip.sys.orginal file with a date on it approx. 1 week before. I deleted tcpip.sys and renamed the original file and it worked.
However, concerned as to how this happened and if it was malware, is it still on the computer.I have spybot, ad-aware, avg and comodo firewall - isn't that enough!!!
I hope it continues to work on reboot
many thanks, it is great that there are people like you out there willing to give their time and knowledge to help others


----------



## tom_the_guy (Jul 17, 2004)

i would like to add to this post. i had the same problem with a friends system. went and searched for "tcpip.sys" and came back with "tcpip.sys.new" so i renamed it back to "tcpip.sys" rebooted and i now have internet access and can renew ip with "cmd" Thanks !!!!!!!


----------



## dcas555 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, you've helped me resolve this issue on one of my computers.

The cause of the error in my case was I installed an update to BitComet: when I fixed the problem, BitComet altered me that my half open TCP/IP settings were too low and offered to fix this, renaming the original tcpip.sys file to "tcpip.sys.ORIGINAL".


----------

